# Arabic teachers?



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for arabic teachers in Dubai. Could you please recommend someone if you had good experience?
Thanks!!


----------



## Le0 (Feb 18, 2012)

im actually looking for an arabic course (beginers) too. I heard a rumour of free courses that are available here, can anyone shed any light.............


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

My wife and I are also thinking of leaning speaking Arabic and would be very interested in classes.


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Bumping as I want to learn Arabic too.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Ozysanj said:


> Bumping as I want to learn Arabic too.


Hi
I think that the Isalmic Centre for Cultural Understanding offers spoken arabic courses for beginners. Classes also run from the Trade Centre but I think these follow an academic curriculum. Both are quite pricey, I haven't attended nor read any reviews. Maybe someone else on the forum has.

I took arabic lessons with a teacher one on one before coming here (reading and writing) and would love to find someone here to continue with that. If you do find someone good I would really appreciate the recommendation.

In the meantime I came across this free EU funded resource. Contains everything that you need to get started. 

ArabicOnline.eu - Learn Arabic - EU funded online course of Arabic

Also, if you check the app store, there are quite a few good free apps. I have one which produces flashcards of letters, words, phrases...to brush up on my pronunciation whilst on the go when I have a spare 10 minutes or so to waste.

Hope thats helpful!


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

I have been studying Arabic in Eton for the last 9 months. I can say I am happy with them, the only problem is people quit after 2-3 courses and then the new class might not be opened due to lack of students.
And although I love it, it is really really difficult.


----------

